# Training with silent dog whistles



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Do any of you see any benefit from training with or using a silent dog whistle?


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Patrick Murray said:


> Do any of you see any benefit from training with or using a silent dog whistle?


We just got our whistle order in last week and will begin “whistle training” fairly soon. We want to use it for a few SWAT specific tasks. 

I’m hoping that we will get two to three commands out of the whistle… two will work, three and I’ll be ecstatic.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Are the whistles truly silent? I have purchased a number of "silent whistles" over the years, and I can hear every single one of them. I'd love to find some that really were silent.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I work the cadaver dog with a whistle. Not the silent type though. Not a lot different than working a field retriever. Since it's a cadaver dog I doubt a loud whistle is going to disturb anyone.

DFrost


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

David... how many different commands do you think are realistically possible with a whistle?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know how many would constitute "realistically". I do know we teach forward, right, left, stop and back. All with accompanying hand gestures as well. It's really pretty easy.

DFrost


----------

